# Post a Song You Like From Youtube!



## ComputerKid (May 23, 2012)

Hey guys,

Who doesn't love listening to music on YouTube?! :woot:

I wanted to make a thread about songs that we can share with each other. To post a video link just copy the link from YouTube and click on the video link here in the post editor (it looks like a film strip) and paste the link in.

I'll start off with one that I like 

[video=youtube;zfbQ06wQWc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfbQ06wQWc4[/video]


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

nice idea but youtube is banned in pakistan


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Hahaha, you clearly don't live in Pakistan!!! Because the only thing I see is "Valued Customer! This website access is restricted either due to instructions of Pakistan Telecommunication Authority or because of Policy Implementations by concerned ISP/WebAdmin. In case you feel this webpage is legitimate and should be accessible, please contact our Customer Care Centre @1218. Apologies for inconvenience."

That's okay, you can just state the song you like without links to youtube. These days I like:
"Foster the People - Call it What You Want"...I was playing FIFA 12 and...kinda got into the song.

[video=youtube;1prhCWO_518]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1prhCWO_518[/video]


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

I am in love with Foster the People these days. Their song Pumped Up Kicks is such an upbeat song with a tragic story. It's a perfect mix.

My contribution to the thread however will be:

[video=youtube;A4rVc0cSQ6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4rVc0cSQ6o[/video]


----------



## Tofayel (May 6, 2011)

*Youtube*



h.a. said:


> nice idea but youtube is banned in pakistan


I enjoy music and like YouTube, but sorry to say now I want to ignore YouTube. Because YouTube help to disgrace our Muslim community, so we should deny YouTube.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

Tofayel said:


> I enjoy music and like YouTube, but sorry to say now I want to ignore YouTube. Because YouTube help to disgrace our Muslim community, so we should deny YouTube.


yes you are right but i heard they removed all that material and youtube is now opened in all Muslim countries and we had recorded our protest


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

Tofayel said:


> I enjoy music and like YouTube, but sorry to say now I want to ignore YouTube. Because YouTube help to disgrace our Muslim community, so we should deny YouTube.


I'm sorry but the uploader was well within his rights to upload that video and YouTube was well within its rights to publish it as well. That video in no way represented YouTube's views on our Muslim community and blocking it in the country was an extremely stupid move. I am not supporting that video but shutting down YouTube and going about it in such a self-destructive manner is no way to handle things. There were so many businesses that were effected due to this move and in the end we did not even achieve a single thing.

Muslims need to realize ignorant people exist all over the world. People will stereotype you and try to bring you down and the more attention you give them the more they succeed in their purposes. So have an open mind and learn that people have different beliefs and opinions. Learn to live with them.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Grimes said:


> I'm sorry but the uploader was well within his rights to upload that video and YouTube was well within its rights to publish it as well. That video in no way represented YouTube's views on our Muslim community and blocking it in the country was an extremely stupid move. I am not supporting that video but shutting down YouTube and going about it in such a self-destructive is no way to handle things. There were so many businesses that were effected due to this move and in the end we did not even achieve a single thing.
> 
> Muslims need to realize ignorant people exist all over the world. People will stereotype you and try to bring you down and the more attention you give them the more they succeed in their purposes. So have an open mind and learn that people have different beliefs and opinions. Learn to live with them.


Well said!

Now on to sharing more videos! :woot:

So under appreciated, but so awesome -- Pink Floyd -- Coming Back to Life

[video=youtube;F-CbghTBYg0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-CbghTBYg0[/video]


----------



## hades (Jul 2, 2012)

Grimes said:


> I'm sorry but the uploader was well within his rights to upload that video and YouTube was well within its rights to publish it as well. That video in no way represented YouTube's views on our Muslim community and blocking it in the country was an extremely stupid move. I am not supporting that video but shutting down YouTube and going about it in such a self-destructive manner is no way to handle things. There were so many businesses that were effected due to this move and in the end we did not even achieve a single thing.
> 
> Muslims need to realize ignorant people exist all over the world. People will stereotype you and try to bring you down and the more attention you give them the more they succeed in their purposes. So have an open mind and learn that people have different beliefs and opinions. Learn to live with them.



well i agree with the part that we shouldnt handle stuff in self destructive manner and we should be open minded. But there is one thing you missed. "uploader had the right to upload and youtube had the right to publish" you should read youtube community guidelines :

https://www.youtube.com/t/community_guidelines

i will quote few lines from there for users who arent using youtube



> We encourage free speech and defend everyone's right to express unpopular points of view. But we don't permit hate speech (speech which attacks or demeans a group based on race or ethnic origin, religion, disability, gender, age, veteran status, and sexual orientation/gender identity).
> *We Enforce These Guidelines*
> 
> Okay, this one is more about us than you. YouTube staff review flagged videos 24 hours a day, seven days a week to determine whether they violate our Community Guidelines. When they do, we remove them. Sometimes a video doesn?t violate our Community Guidelines, but may not be appropriate for everyone. These videos may be age-restricted. Accounts are penalized for Community Guidelines violations and serious or repeated violations can lead to account termination. If your account is terminated, you won?t be allowed to create any new accounts.


millions of people protested against the video and youtube still think the video dont violates its policy....

well but i will still add, we have registered our protest. Google ranking have dipped. i think that our government should open youtube now because inspite of all the video sites there is no other which equals it in term of educational resource. our government should try a bit more rational step like registering itself with google and getting the video block instead of whole site like india and many other countries.

anyways about the song these days am listening to live while we are young by one direction.


----------



## Tofayel (May 6, 2011)

Grimes said:


> I'm sorry but the uploader was well within his rights to upload that video and YouTube was well within its rights to publish it as well. That video in no way represented YouTube's views on our Muslim community and blocking it in the country was an extremely stupid move. I am not supporting that video but shutting down YouTube and going about it in such a self-destructive manner is no way to handle things. There were so many businesses that were effected due to this move and in the end we did not even achieve a single thing.
> 
> Muslims need to realize ignorant people exist all over the world. People will stereotype you and try to bring you down and the more attention you give them the more they succeed in their purposes. So have an open mind and learn that people have different beliefs and opinions. Learn to live with them.


YouTube willingly don't remove unethical video, so YouTube is guilty too. So as Muslim, I am against YouTube.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah but I was also a bit disappointed by the fact that Youtube didn't take down the video knowing all that was happening because of it. It's wrong of us to riot the way we did, but they aren't too innocent either. Honestly, the thing about the protests were that it didn't just happen spontaneously, it was a reaction to a general hate that has built up in these countries for lots of political reasons. Like the pressure kept building up, this just blew the top off. Because no one's like "OMG, they insulted the Prophet, let's destroy everything". Lots of reasons...but let's stay out of politics! Btw there are proxies, so if you want to use Youtube in Pakistan, it's not a problem.

Man I dunno if you guys remember, back in the millennium era, there were boy bands like Back Street Boys and NSync. I used to love those guys, but after they broke apart, music's just never been the same unfortunately.


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

Backstreet Boys suucckkkkeeddd! Booo.

In other news, Cage the Elephant is an awesome indie band:

[video=youtube;5t99bpilCKw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5t99bpilCKw[/video]


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

"Backstreet Boys sucked"??? You've got to be kidding me! They were by far the best band in the world at their days.

These days I like quite a few Urdu songs. Especially Faakhir, his new album is pretty good. Particularly like 'Kho Jaoon' and 'Shikva'. Strings is great but it's been a while since they made an album...'Main tou daikhoonga' has great lyrics. My all time favorite band was actually Junoon. 'Garaj Baras' and 'Ghoom Tana' are the best songs ever! Not only great tunes, but even greater lyrics. Ali Azmat is good, but just not the same without Salman Ahmad anymore.


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

Nah, I'm not kidding. I mean to each his own but these boy bands never appealed to me. Take a band like Duran Duran for example I mean they have talent and they make beautiful songs but BSB... ehhh I'unno, not so much. 

We need to post moar songs. Why am I the only one posting?

Next up, Blur - Song 2 (Woo Hoo : D)

[video=youtube;SSbBvKaM6sk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSbBvKaM6sk[/video]


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Seeing some good songs on here! 

Thanks for creating this thread ComputerKid!

I'm going to add one that I like 

[video=youtube;CTAud5O7Qqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTAud5O7Qqk[/video]


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Haha Grimes, you're the only one posting because Pakistanis don't have Youtube...so I'm just gonna name some songs and wish that it magically gets the Youtube link posted (which is actually what happened on the first song):cool!:

Gorillaz: 19-2000 (Soulchild Remix) - I think Grimes will like this one, I think it's kinda similar to "Ain't no rest for the wicked" (imo)

[video=youtube;ondpLxoRJuk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ondpLxoRJuk[/video]

Junoon: Ghoom Tana ft. Ali Noor

[video=youtube;1YFEiRVM7YE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YFEiRVM7YE[/video]

Foster The People: Houdini

[video=youtube;_GMQLjzVGfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GMQLjzVGfw[/video]


*Added by the Mods


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

Gotta love Gorillaz. I remember when I was a kid somebody gifted me an mp3 but I didn't know how or where to get mp3 songs from lol. But by some weird stroke of luck I managed to get Dare by Gorillaz on my mp3 and I felt so badass I swear. It was just that one song on my player and I used to listen to it constantly. I don't think nine year old me ever downloaded any more songs from the internet because I was so satisfied with the one little song I had. It was months later that I figured out how to download these things and a little bit of my soul crumbled up and died when I found out the plethora of music on the internet... God knows the things we do as kids.


Okay here's a very special song. It's like a beautiful fusion between South Asian classical and orchestral and a little bit of trip hop.
[video=youtube;TQqjKZ-eeqI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQqjKZ-eeqI[/video]


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Thnx mods! You guys are magical.:angelic:


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Elliott Smith - Miss Misery

[video=youtube;HsixXCnYVfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsixXCnYVfA[/video]


----------



## ComputerKid (May 23, 2012)

A little old, but still pretty relevant today:

[video=youtube;JwNjyiCnp3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwNjyiCnp3w[/video]


----------



## Dokish (Feb 1, 2012)

Can't post any link as i am a new user  Will update it when i have enough privilege :cool!:


----------



## Medstud (Nov 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;L-bxuRKbFLk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-bxuRKbFLk[/video]

Very strong song! Laleh's swedish/iraninan.


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Linkin Park - Guilty All The Same

www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEaEdLQbAFM


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

1) Echo- Jason Walker 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pxpLxb5jHO0

2) Sweater Weather- The Neighborhood
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GCdwKhTtNNw

3) All I need- Within temptation 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=L6ViM8tKG1Q

4) Breathe again- Sara Bareilles 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=v2yPU5WPwZs


----------

